# Swollen after shot?



## Kodabear75 (Oct 2, 2013)

Our 12 week old V just had her third round of shots yesterday. She just had one booster done and in 3 weeks we will go back for our final round including rabies. I noticed last night after the vet she was very tired which I know is normal after a shot and she also threw up all her dinner. Later that night she yelped really loud when we would pick her up which is in her right armpit area where the shot was. Today we noticed that area is swollen. If it doesn't go down by Monday I will call the vet, but wanted to see if this was normal. It didn't happen her last round.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It's not uncommon. Even if it does go away, I'd call your vet so they can put her reaction in her records.


----------



## Capa (May 19, 2013)

I would definitely report this to your Vet and make note of it yourself. If you're going back, you might not want to have the same vaccine again. 

Either way, I would definitely separate it from the Rabies vaccine by at least two weeks. 

Hope that she is feeling better.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles gets a big lump after every shot


----------



## mlwindc (Feb 8, 2013)

Wilson got lumps after some shots, not others. They went away in a few weeks. I did note it to the vet, so we switched sides between shots


----------



## Kodabear75 (Oct 2, 2013)

Her first round she got a tiny lump and nothing for her second round. We go Again in 3 weeks and I will definitely note it. This morning a lot of the swelling went down


----------



## FLgatorgirl (Mar 11, 2013)

We separated all vaccines by 3-4 weeks and tried not to do any combo shots if possible. It takes longer to get it all done, but is easier on their immune system. Ellie got a lump after her first rabies shot, but not on the recent shot. I did call the vet to let them know and they said it is not unusual and typically goes down within a week or less. Our vet also has now recommended Benadryl prior to any vaccine that Ellie has shown sensitivity to in the past.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

This may sound like a slam, please don't take it that way... it is only meant to add possabilities to this thread.
I took Fergy for his Rabies yesterday, It was given be a tech as have all his other shots. It took the tech two attempts to get the shot done. Both attempts made Fergy yelp in pain and struggle and cry. This is a first for him. All his other shots have been completely with out incident. Point being... it might be the tech, or the way or where the shot is given and not the serum it'self?
This is not the first time the tech at the vet has made me very sad. I left my last Vet(the one that took care of Foxy) because of a horrible experience with the Technician...


----------

